# peep, anchor questions for long range



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

anyone there? I know some of the old field shooters know what I am talking about, don't you?


----------



## jinxliveson (Jan 20, 2009)

hmmm. i just adjust my pins and bend at the waist. I like to have a solid anchor as much as posible


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Technically, if you're outside the field of view of the peep, you can't _not_ adjust your anchor, even if it is only slightly.

The difference is what you do with the bow hand. Bending at the waist keeps the relationship of arm, shoulder, head, drawing hand,... the same. Lifting your bow arm disturbs this relationship and adds instability and sore shoulders as your bone on bone alignment is off.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

I am no Pro , hopefully I don't step out of bounds here by giving my 2 cents:wink:


I was told by a pro to set my peep height for Fita at 60 yards , so your comfortable with your anchor , and the hight. When you shoot 30 Meters you feel scrunched up a bit .

As far as I can tell from explanations , its to get more points at long yardage , and still be able to shoot well at the short yardage. 

Now fro Field Hunter rounds , I set the peep at 20 yards because the majority of the shots are short - mid range shots with a few long yardage shots thrown in.

Hope this helps:thumbs_up


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

short-n-fast said:


> I am no Pro , hopefully I don't step out of bounds here by giving my 2 cents:wink:
> 
> 
> I was told by a pro to set my peep height for Fita at 60 yards , so your comfortable with your anchor , and the hight. When you shoot 30 Meters you feel scrunched up a bit .
> ...


tha is exactly what I am looking for. Wish some pros would give us some of your thoughts on this. I don't see how bending at the waist or pivoting can help me get my 80 yard sight to feel snug on my face(anchor) without being way too short at 20 yards.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

jinxliveson said:


> hmmm. i just adjust my pins and bend at the waist. I like to have a solid anchor as much as posible


Hwo do you adjust your pins if we are using a moveable sight? I am talking about your peep being set comfortable at 30-40 yards and then when you try to shoot 80-90 yards, it feels loose on your face or anchor. Do you know what I am asking?


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

keyman said:


> tha is exactly what I am looking for. Wish some pros would give us some of your thoughts on this. I don't see how bending at the waist or pivoting can help me get my 80 yard sight to feel snug on my face(anchor) without being way too short at 20 yards.


Again, it's two different things. Bending at the waist simply means you keep your upper body form consistent. Your anchor point is a separate issue already covered in detail several times before.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

I understand that. I am being told that I should not feel any difference in my anchor point whether I am shooting 20 yards or 80 yards and if I am , I am not pivoting at the waist. I do not think a person shooting on level ground should be pivoting at the waist because we are inducing muscles into our form and not bone to bone contact. I was taught you should be relaxed and shoot with a form you can duplicate. I don't feel you can pivot at the waist each time the same. I also do not see how pivoting at the waist can keep you from having a slightly different feel when you are shooting close and extremely long distances. What am I missing.


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

> I am being told that I should not feel any difference in my anchor point whether I am shooting 20 yards or 80 yards and if I am , I am not pivoting at the waist.


They're lying to you. Or at the very least they're misinformed. 

Two thing have to happen. 

One, you need to adjust your field of view through the peep to see the lowest pin. For that, unless it's still within your normal peep view you have to adjust your anchor slightly. Unless your face is numb from sitting in a treestand too long, you *will* feel some difference.

Two, you have to raise the bow to compensate for trajectory. There are two ways. Either you lift your bow arm, throwing all your form out the window, or you keep your upper body form exactly the same (with the exception of the adjusted anchor as mentioned above) and tilt at the waist.



> I was taught you should be relaxed and shoot with a form you can duplicate.


That's exactly right. The form I'm referring to is your arms, chest, back, shoulders. The waist isn't part of this equation.



> I don't feel you can pivot at the waist each time the same.


You're probably right, but as it's just there for gross elevation changes, having good upper body form and aiming skills is what makes the difference.



> I also do not see how pivoting at the waist can keep you from having a slightly different feel when you are shooting close and extremely long distances. What am I missing.


It won't. You will. 

Bottom line? Try it and see. Then maybe you can explain it to us.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Peep, Anchor*

For NFAA field I set my peep based on a distance of 45 yards which is pretty close to the average shot of 42 yards.

For outdoor FITA I set my peep so that I am Solid at 70 Meters. This allows my anchor to remain solid at 90 meters, but scrunched at 30.

The main thing you want to be sure to contain is your anchor falling out the bottom too much on longer shots. If you feel that you have little or no anchor left after adjusting achor for a longer shot, then you need to move your peep down.

The complication arises when some folks need to shoot a higher peep position in order to make 90 meters. In this scenario be sure that your sight bar is as far in as possible in order to allow for the best possible anchor at that distance.

-Adam

www.ArcheryLessonsOnline.com


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

adam Guggisberg said:


> For NFAA field I set my peep based on a distance of 45 yards which is pretty close to the average shot of 42 yards.
> 
> For outdoor FITA I set my peep so that I am Solid at 70 Meters. This allows my anchor to remain solid at 90 meters, but scrunched at 30.
> 
> ...



BAM!!!!!! That is the type of answer I was looking for. Thanks 
Adam, I knew you could put it into words. I shot with you at a team shoot at Kinder ASA one year and we won some money if you don't remember. I thought I was correct in what I had been doing(or at least for me) but someone else was saying you don't need to move your peep to allow for longer distance, you just pivot at the waist. I knew this was not proper. Again, might work for some but not me. I adjust my peeps like you talk about. You have just put more pencil and paper to it than I have. 
Thanks again Adam and good luck this year.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

For Fita, doing a 90 meter range. And down to a 30 meter range.
I always set my peep for the 60 Meter range. That for me is a good placement for me to be comfortable at 90-70-50-30..
Below is where you can visit an article wrote by Dudley.
Very good article and I believe it answers your ? perfectly.




http://www.dudleyarchery.info/articles/bi48_QA.pdf


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Center the Housing*

This may see kind of strange, but I center my sight differently than most and I don't have the same problem you seem to be discussing. When I center my peep, I center the housing of my sight to the aperture of my peep, then bend at the waist to put the appropriate pin on the target. With this, you have consistently the same anchor all the time. I have had good luck with it. I know it isn't the conventional thing to do, but I try to almost shoot it like you would shoot some sort of an aperture sight at 20 indoor. I guess when you shoot a lot of indoor and you get used to doing one thing, sometimes it just carries over. I'm not saying it would work for everybody, but it works great for me.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

mrb1982 said:


> This may see kind of strange, but I center my sight differently than most and I don't have the same problem you seem to be discussing. When I center my peep, I center the housing of my sight to the aperture of my peep, then bend at the waist to put the appropriate pin on the target. With this, you have consistently the same anchor all the time. I have had good luck with it. I know it isn't the conventional thing to do, but I try to almost shoot it like you would shoot some sort of an aperture sight at 20 indoor. I guess when you shoot a lot of indoor and you get used to doing one thing, sometimes it just carries over. I'm not saying it would work for everybody, but it works great for me.


What you are talking about applies to PINS within a pin sight. Your pins are all contained within a non movable housing. The position of the housing does not change relative to the peep in this case.

*Typical steps for a pins shooter.*
1. Center the pin housing in the peep
2. Choose the appropriate pin
3. Pivot at the waste to get that pin pointed where it needs to be.

The same applies to using a scope housing in that when shooting different distances you need to draw up square, and then pivot at the waist to get the pin where it needs to be.

The piece that you are missing here is that fact that with an adjustable sight that slides up & down the sight bar, you need to adjust your anchor to alow for proper peep to scope housing alignment for varying distances. Typically it is only at the longer distances where this becomes an issue. The position of the scope is constantly changing depending on the distance & there is ONLY 1 refference point.

*Typical steps for a scope shooter*
1. Set your sight for the appropriate distance
2. Anchor appropriately by lowering or raising your release hand SLIGHTLY to align the peep with the scope housing.
3. Bend at the waist to center the pin on the dot.

-Adam


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Thank You*



adam Guggisberg said:


> What you are talking about applies to PINS within a pin sight. Your pins are all contained within a non movable housing. The position of the housing does not change relative to the peep in this case.
> 
> *Typical steps for a pins shooter.*
> 1. Center the pin housing in the peep
> ...


That is correct and thanks for reminding me of that. I don't shoot much outdoor and I have never used a scope but that definately makes sense.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*PINS suggestion.*



mrb1982 said:


> That is correct and thanks for reminding me of that. I don't shoot much outdoor and I have never used a scope but that definately makes sense.


A suggestion for you indoors, if you are not doing this already..

If your focus is indoor archery in the PINS class, consider setting your 20 yard pin so that it is dead center in the housing.

#1 - Minimizes any extra effort associated with aligning your housing & then your pin on the target.

#2 - Provides a natural alignment of peep, housing & pin which mimics that of a scope shooter, minus the magnification.

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

keyman said:


> BAM!!!!!! That is the type of answer I was looking for. Thanks
> Adam, I knew you could put it into words. I shot with you at a team shoot at Kinder ASA one year and we won some money if you don't remember. I thought I was correct in what I had been doing(or at least for me) but someone else was saying you don't need to move your peep to allow for longer distance, you just pivot at the waist. I knew this was not proper. Again, might work for some but not me. I adjust my peeps like you talk about. You have just put more pencil and paper to it than I have.
> Thanks again Adam and good luck this year.


HA HA , If I recall, I really had a bad weekend in Kinder that year... I was all pumped about doinf well in Gainesville, but then I fell on my face at Kinder.. ha ha ha 

Thanks for saying hello!!

The pivoting will still apply, but is a different subject associated with maintaining your form & alignment. See my desciption in the other post I just made for more details on this.

-Adam


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

adam Guggisberg said:


> HA HA , If I recall, I really had a bad weekend in Kinder that year... I was all pumped about doinf well in Gainesville, but then I fell on my face at Kinder.. ha ha ha
> 
> Thanks for saying hello!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, we both had poor weekends but I had a blast. You throttled them in Gainesville that year. Anyways, just wanted to let you know thanks for the help and good luck this year.


----------

